# 4000 (plus 1)



## doenoe (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed it the beginning of the week that i finally made 4000 posts. Didnt have alot of time, so here is the first post in a new era 
Went to Rotterdam zoo last weekend and made a couple of shots. Had some nice lighting in the beginning of the day, but later on the clouds were everywhere. That made taking pics of the tiger a challenge. Was shooting through glass with a 300mm at 1/200......handheld :er: I can tell you that alot of the shots went straight to the bin, but there were some shots that were ok and here they are:
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2008)

If you ever open a photography school tell me!

Darn you get good results!
Congrats on 4000 posts - and heck congrast on a great series of posts - love the depth of field control (and that last tiger shot - that look in the eyes is fantastic!)


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the 4000 posts, Daan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what a great series of pics for your 4001st. Sooo many gorgeous shots.  I always look forward to your threads


----------



## invisible (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolute awesomeness!





(Wait... Were this taken at the zoo? Worthless!)


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 27, 2008)

i often eat my steaks in a similar fashion.


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 27, 2008)

i think #4 is pretty cool it looks like the bird is doing a slide in a game of baseball


----------



## doenoe (Oct 28, 2008)

Overread said:


> If you ever open a photography school tell me!
> 
> Darn you get good results!
> Congrats on 4000 posts - and heck congrast on a great series of posts - love the depth of field control (and that last tiger shot - that look in the eyes is fantastic!)


Thanks mate  Dont think ill ever start a school....i cant work with teachers, so i would hate myself then. The plan is doomed  (nah, i dont hate teachers)


Antarctican said:


> Congrats on the 4000 posts, Daan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jean, apreciate it 


invisible said:


> Absolute awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
i know, thats why i dont sell em......cant make a living out of it 


Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> i often eat my steaks in a similar fashion.


Yeah, who needs knifes and forks anyway.


rom4n301 said:


> i think #4 is pretty cool it looks like the bird is doing a slide in a game of baseball


Thanks. He just grabbed that "rabbit" (it doesnt even have bunny ears) and came to a stop there.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 28, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> i think #4 is pretty cool it looks like the bird is doing a slide in a game of baseball


That thought crossed my mind too.  That, or it looks like it's waterskiing.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 28, 2008)

I love #5 and all of the tiger!!! Congrats on the 4000th


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

:hail:​


----------



## doenoe (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 29, 2008)

Stunning stuff. The Tiger shots are amazing


----------



## robb01 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love them all, great work


----------



## Markw (Oct 30, 2008)

I hace to say, I do love the way you said "there were some shots that were _ok_" These shots are not okay.  They are fantastic. All of them. Especially the owl and the tiger ones.

Mark


----------



## deanlewis (Oct 30, 2008)

All absolutely fabulous. No.6 is my favourite !!

Dean


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2008)

fabulous pictures!


----------



## 250Gimp (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome...as usual!!!


----------



## Wynner3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good job on 4000 and I liked all the pictures but #10 really stood out, the tiger is just tearing apart the meat.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow.:hail: Awsome Captures..


----------



## daithi33 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great set. Numbers 10 and 11 are A1 !

daithi


----------



## doenoe (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, really apreciate all the nice comments


----------

